# Wayside park pier



## dblaughtbuck (Mar 5, 2012)

anybody ever fish the wayside park pier.is it any good fish there or on the beach?


----------



## dscout (Apr 25, 2012)

I was on the bridge today, and caught 7 nice Spanish. I would have had more, but had to go pick son up from school.


----------

